# Film



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Guys
Sorry if this is a bit anoracky but searching the web I came across a film entitled "Merchant Navy Radio Officer"
It was made in 1967 and sponsored by Marconi.
Has anyone seen this or know if it has been put onto video or some later medium.
I would be interested if anyone knows anything about it as I would like to get a copy if at all possible.
Max


----------



## Q29 (Nov 7, 2007)

Max,
Don't worry there are a lot of anoracks on SN - I believe I remember the Marconi Recruitment Film to which you refer. It was viewed as a bit of light relief when I was at Radiio College in Belfast 1967. Story was based around a voyage to/from West Africa with the RO on the 'Ikeja Palm' (lots of links on SN). Turn up for the books visited the RO on her in Cotonou 1972. Must be a copy out there!!

Q29


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

One of the R/Os on the film was an Irish lad based at Marconi's East Ham depot. His name was Bernie but his surname escapes me. Heard plenty about the making of the film but never saw it (they didn't need to recruit me, by then I had been working for them for 6 years).

We were later on a MED course with 4 other young MIMCo technicians at Plymouth Tech in 1966 and he regaled us with (exaggerated) stories of his experiences whilst filming. Lots lamp-swinging during that course - although it was a struggle to get enough time away from the lecture room to be able to spend all our expenses in the pub.


----------



## stocksie (Apr 22, 2008)

*Marconi recruitment film.*

That was Bernard Kelly. Was at East Ham 1960s. He got quite "puffed up" after
"starring" (as he put it) in the filum with his brand new uniform and haircut and
shave! He would blush when talking about the antics off screen.


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for that guys I will keep trying. BFI Filmstore referred me to the National Archive so I will see if theres any joy there.
Cheers
Max


----------

